# Sacramento Perch in Utah?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I was reading through some library books on panfish and I noticed in th proc that the Sacramento Perch limit is 8. So where in Utah would you find this species?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pruess Lake (Garrison Reservoir). It's out by the Nevada state line. Here's a map link:

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=38 ... 1&t=h&z=15


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey I will have to hit that when I go to ski Great Basin National Park next year! Here is a couple pics of GBNP. It is the 2nd least visited national park in the usa.

Me skinning to the top of Bald Mtn.








Lehman Caves, a real life hallucination!








Our secret spot on Bald Mtn.








Our tracks on Bald Mtn.








Our buddy coming down Jeff Davis Peak.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Lehman Cave is awesome. I went there when I was a kid.

Now I've got to ask: What's the least visited Nat'l Park in the US?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Tortogia in Florida. There was a ranger that used to work there and he loved tortogia. He used to drive a boat in the ocean and he would see dolfins all the time.


----------

